

Show HN: I Need [Insert Here] and I'll Pay [Dollar Amount] - gregmuender
https://www.sparesquare.com

======
notduncansmith
The examples are pretty insulting to people who work professionally: "I need a
logo, and I'll pay $15." "I need a website, and I'll pay $250". Cool, you're
getting a logo designed by a robot and an off-the-shelf Wordpress theme.

Maybe that's not the target market?

~~~
gregmuender
Good point on the target market...I think I'm looking for the people that
either want the convenience and ease (and perhaps are even willing to pay more
for that), or for those that are looking for your pretty basic stuff. I feel
like, if you are a ....say, dog walker, a $15 logo will suffice. Same with the
website, nothing is necessarily wrong with a template, per se, so long as it
does the basics. In the end, it's about empowering people with their budget.
If a user doesn't want a WP theme, perhaps they can say "I want a custom
website (no WP theme) with 10 pages for $1,500.

------
avalaunch
Where are you sourcing your contractors from? From the examples, I'm wondering
if you're acting as a middleman between elance/getafreelancer and the end
buyer.

What happens when a customer isn't satisfied with the deliverable?

~~~
gregmuender
We are essentially a middle man, and I don't want to try to hide that. The
value we are providing is removing the headache from selecting the right
contractor. So, for PROJECT X, you may be able to look really hard on Odesk
and get it done for $200. Maybe you pay $350 or $300 with us...but all you had
to do was submit it and wait for the results. No selecting contractors,
filtering. AND, I think it's important that we assume that "not satisfied"
risk. It's part of why people may pay a premium.

